# Punktbild nachbauen?



## Xenius (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
leider wusste ich nicht wie ich den Thread nennen sollte 
Es geht um das angehangene Bild, ich möchte so etwas in Illustrator nachbauen…
Das Prinzip ist klar - eine Fläche voller Punkte und dickere punkte an stellen die das Motiv darstellen.

In meinem konkreten Fall soll ein Schriftzug mit dieser Technik dargestellt werden, wie würdet Ihr vorgehen?

Eine Fläche voller Punkte habe ich bereits angelegt, nur weiss ich nicht wie ich die einzelnen Punkte nun "erweitern" kann, per Hand erzielt man nich so den gewünschten Effekt.


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Matze (28. Juli 2008)

Also soweit ich das sehe, sind auf dem Bild nicht einzelne Punkte größer und kleiner sondern eher dunkel- oder hellgrau.


----------



## janoc (28. Juli 2008)

Such mal nach "Technodots", vielleicht hilft dir das weiter!


----------

